# ZooMed 501 canister filter



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

So I added a third filter to my cycling 10 gallon tank. The one I added is the ZooMed 501 canister filter that they market for turtle tanks. I must say that I really like this filter for small tanks. I tossed out the carbon and bio media that came in the box and replaced it with eheim substrat pro. This unit has decent flow for shrimp and its quiet! I like it so much that I have two more coming in the mail for my other 10gal and 5.5gal tanks. 

Chinamon highly recommends it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Aren't they pricey?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Aren't they pricey?


the one i bought today at BA's was $59.99
it is $47.99 at petsandponds


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> the one i bought today at BA's was $59.99
> it is $47.99 at petsandponds


wow. its not cheap though btw what kind of shrimp are u planning to put in your tank??


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> wow. its not cheap though btw what kind of shrimp are u planning to put in your tank??


I will be keeping BKK in it


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Nice, looks good, you have alot of substrate, have you had a hard time cycling it? I really love the small bio filters


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

AI has something a bit bigger for around the same price, no review though.

You can find plenty of reviews on zoomed 501 on the net.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dman said:


> Nice, looks good, you have alot of substrate, have you had a hard time cycling it? I really love the small bio filters


i just started cycling about one week ago so i dont know if i've had a hard time yet.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> AI has something a bit bigger for around the same price, no review though.
> 
> You can find plenty of reviews on zoomed 501 on the net.


yeah i saw those at AI. the ZooMed is made in europe while the ones at AI are made in china (europe > china). also, the ZooMed is CSA and cUL approved (i dont think the ones at AI are).


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

chinamon said:


> yeah i saw those at AI. the ZooMed is made in europe while the ones at AI are made in china (europe > china). also, the ZooMed is CSA and cUL approved (i dont think the ones at AI are).


If the one your comparing to at AI, the Up Aqua one, that item is made in Taiwan  ...or at least the company is, haha


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

jaysan said:


> if the one your comparing to at ai, the up aqua one, that item is made in taiwan  ...or at least the company is, haha


eu > tw > cn


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't really mean the up aqua one (I have three of those), but the new model they started selling about 3 months ago. The up aqua ones I have used for 6 months now have been good to me, I even got a prefiter that looks the same and hook it up.


----------

